

Boston Marathon bombs were placed in 6-litre pressure cookers - iansinke
http://news.nationalpost.com/2013/04/16/boston-marathon-bombs-were-placed-in-6-litre-pressure-cookers-used-nails-and-bbs-to-maim/

======
iansinke
I just found it ironic -- and possibly suspect? -- that 1 week after this XKCD
What If? article (<http://what-if.xkcd.com/40/>), something like this
happened. Could the XKCD article possibly have inspired the method of
execution?

~~~
anigbrowl
No, i think that a) this was planned weeks or months ahead and b) the idea
that explosive force is increased by putting your chemicals inside a high-
pressure container is explosives 101, so to speak.

